# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Energiedrankjes,opgepast ermee! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Voorzichtig met energiedrankjes!!*

Energiedrankjes die hoge concentraties cafeïne bevatten, kunnen gezondheidsproblemen geven, zoals een verhoogde bloeddruk en zelfs beroertes en hartaanvallen, zo blijkt uit recent onderzoek in de VS en Australië.

In het Amerikaanse onderzoek kregen 15 gezonde vrijwilligers gedurende een week dagelijks twee energiedrankjes. In totaal kregen ze elke dag via energiedrank 160 milligram aan cafeïne en 2000 milligram aan taurine. Uit de resultaten bleek dat de hartslag op de eerste dag met gemiddeld 8 procent omhoog ging. Op de laatste dag bedroeg deze verhoging 11 procent.

In de Australische studie werd het effect van een blikje Red Bull op op bloedplaatjes en het endothelium (laag aan de binnenkant van bloedvat) onderzocht. Uit de resultaten bleek dat de reactiviteit van de bloedplaatjes toenam en dat de functie van het endothelium verslechterde. In andere woorden: de druk in de ader nam toe. Wel bleef de hartslag gelijk.

Over de directe effecten van deze vaststellingen blijven de onderzoekers voorzichtig. Wel waarschuwen ze tegen het gebruik van energiedranken door mensen die medicijnen gebruiken voor hart- en vaatziekten.
In een rapport van het Department of Psychiatry and Behavioral Sciences van de John Hopkins University School of Medicine in Baltimore (gepubliceerd in het vakblad Drug and Alcohol Dependence, 21 september 2008) dringen de auteurs erop aan dat op de energiedrankjes een waarschuwing moet komen in verband met de hoge caffeineconcentratie. Ze noemen het onlogisch dat een pil die 100 mg caffeine bevat wel maar een blikje energiedrank dat 500 mg bevat geen waarschuwing moet bevatten.

De auteurs raden het gebruik van energiedrankjes af voor kinderen jonger dan 12 jaar, voor mensen die last hebben van slaapproblemen en hartproblemen. Ze raden het gebruik ook af in combinatie met alcohol. Cafeïne en alcohol zorgen samen voor uitdrogingsverschijnselen. Energiedrankjes zouden volgens sommigen zelfs de deur openzetten naar de meer ernstige vormen van middelengebruik. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

